# Why do people hate you?



## furatail (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm an introverted type of guy so I always assumed my quietness is why I have trouble with socializing. However I seem to piss people off when I open my mouth. 
I'm the kind of person who can genuinely try to say something nice and it always backfire so I've taken to just not saying anything at all anymore. Saves me from enemies but also keeps me isolated.

Leads me to the question: Why do people hate you guys?

Personally I've been told I am neurotic which people find annoying but no ones ever really told me why I piss them off.

How about you guys/girls?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm a jackass online :V
Offline I'm not a jackass so I don't really have people hatin' on me :\


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 6, 2010)

I am a charismatic cynical prick, I rub half of people the wrong way and the other half adore me,


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 6, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I am a charismatic cynical prick, I rub half of people the wrong way and the other half adore me,


 
I'm just a prick and generally rub everyone the wrong way before I make off with what ever valuables they have on their person


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'm just a prick and generally rub everyone the wrong way before I make off with what ever valuables they have on their person


  sounds fun, but i need my record clean so I can shoot things and defuse bombs for a living

(GAWD DAMMIT OPEN THE POSITIONS CANADIAN ARMY)


----------



## Atrak (Apr 6, 2010)

The only people that don't like me are rednecks that don't like technology.

Not sure why, they just don't like me.

Everyone else is drawn towards me.

Some like me and know it.

Most don't know why they do.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 6, 2010)

Everybody loves me, _everywhere all, the time_.
U:<


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 6, 2010)

Sometimes I just won't shut the fuck up.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 6, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> The only people that don't like me are rednecks that don't like technology.
> 
> Not sure why, they just don't like me.
> 
> ...


 
You are a cruel bastard yet funny as hell, of course everyone is going to like you :3

I'm trying to do the opposite, I will become the most hated person on FAF, I think I'm halfway there 



The Drunken Ace said:


> sounds fun, but i need my record clean so I can shoot things and defuse bombs for a living
> 
> (GAWD DAMMIT OPEN THE POSITIONS CANADIAN ARMY)


 
Damn that sounds like fun 



Harebelle said:


> Everybody loves me, _everywhere all, the time_.
> U:<


 
Hai <3


----------



## Ricky (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't know too many people who hate me.


----------



## furatail (Apr 6, 2010)

Online I think I'm very cynical but in real life I am not. Then again maybe I don't realize it since I can't reread what I've said.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 6, 2010)

furatail said:


> Online I think I'm very cynical



You are?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 6, 2010)

People hate me, because I am a flamboyant, oddly, gay, weirdo and I like to flirt with everybody. Pretty fun, I rather enjoy myself.
 It is so nice to be liked by certain people though.
Yay me!


----------



## slorrel (Apr 6, 2010)

-


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 6, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Everybody loves me, _everywhere all, the time_.
> U:<


 Oh hey there 



south syde dobe said:


> Damn that sounds like fun


 hell yeahhhhh! I would get to wear an 80 pound suit of armor almost impervious to small arms too!


----------



## Jelly (Apr 6, 2010)

they're just jealous 8)

I don't think anyone hates me, but I can really piss people off or annoy them. A lot of people end up disappointed with me because they expect something consistent out of me. Sometimes it makes me just want to sabotage what they think of me. Sometimes I do. Sometimes I tell myself I did.

I have mood swings sumfin fierce, and I'm totawee capwicious.

serious post face


----------



## furatail (Apr 6, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> The only people that don't like me are rednecks that don't like technology.
> 
> Not sure why, they just don't like me.
> 
> ...



Of all people I think rednecks actually like me as a subject of humour. I'm short, clean, and kind of feminine so it gives them plenty to joke about. That doesn't bother me though as I find them pretty funny too.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You are a cruel bastard yet funny as hell, of course everyone is going to like you :3
> 
> I'm trying to do the opposite, I will become the most hated person on FAF, I think I'm halfway there



You're not halfway there.

You use too many smilies.



furatail said:


> Online I think I'm very cynical but in real life I am not. Then again maybe I don't realize it since I can't reread what I've said.



You never post on here.

We don't know that you're cynical.

You don't seem to be to me, though.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 6, 2010)

Jelly said:


> they're just jealous 8)
> 
> I don't think anyone hates me, but I can really piss people off or annoy them. A lot of people end up disappointed with me because they expect something consistent out of me. Sometimes it makes me just want to sabotage what they think of me. Sometimes I do. Sometimes I tell myself I did.
> 
> ...


 
I think your cool and you amuse me as well :3


atrakaj said:


> You're not halfway there.
> 
> You use too many smilies.


 
Its just there to piss them off, its like saying FUCK YOU AND HAVE A NICE DAY *smile*
Its there to not make them ragequit but annoy them enough so that they send a comment or insult my way :3


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 6, 2010)

Jelly said:


> they expect something consistent out of me.



Maybe an always-shifting personality *is *your consistency?
MATHS


----------



## Aden (Apr 6, 2010)

Furries hate me
They're like "ooo fennec! Cuddlywuddly hugbox time!"
NOOOPE >:I


----------



## furatail (Apr 6, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You're not halfway there.
> 
> You use too many smilies.
> 
> ...


You're right though no one here would really know that about me. I tend to pop in for a few hours then vanish a couple days.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't think anyone hates me RL. I don't act in a way to be hated... What's the point to that?

Online? Well I dunno, some hates me for some trollin' I do.. Some hates me for no reasons, some hates me 'cause I hate them.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 6, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> I don't think anyone hates me RL. I don't act in a way to be hated... What's the point to that?
> 
> Online? Well I dunno, some hates me for some trollin' I do.. Some hates me for no reasons, some hates me 'cause I hate them.


 
You troll?
Pfft thats hilarious xD


----------



## furatail (Apr 6, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> I don't think anyone hates me RL. I don't act in a way to be hated... What's the point to that?



I think some of us just don't understand what is acceptable and what isn't. Like me: I know the basic rules, don't lie to people, help them if they need help, etc. I can do the bare minimum and people think I'm a nice guy, boring, but nice. It's when I try to go the extra mile for a friendly chat that I screw up.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 6, 2010)

people hate me? D:


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You troll?
> Pfft thats hilarious xD


I wish I could troll


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 6, 2010)

lazyredhead said:


> people hate me? D:



YES. >8[

UNRELENTING FURY.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 6, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I wish I could troll


 
Its cool, your better at flirting anyhow ^^


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Apr 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You troll?
> Pfft thats hilarious xD



Yea, mostly on SPUF tho.


----------



## Kaien (Apr 6, 2010)

I have quite the reputation in the local car circles and on a forum that I used to moderate.  For about half of the car community, different isn't good.

In real life though, I'm quite likeable.  Even my online "haters" will still hang around with me.

I haven't been around this community long enough to make any enemies, but that is in part due to my timid nature so I have yet to really meet anyone or break out of my comfort zone.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 6, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Yea, mostly on SPUF tho.


 SPUF?
I have no idea what that is, anyhow I've yet to see you troll anyone or anything since you've been here :I


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Its cool, your better at flirting anyhow ^^


Awe yeah! *gains 308 exp*
Edie learned RP! *dun dun nuh nuh nuh!


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 6, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Awe yeah! *gains 308 exp*
> Edie learned RP! *dun dun nuh nuh nuh!


 
Oh you are strong enough for a duel, prepare yourself :V


----------



## Tommy (Apr 6, 2010)

I wasn't aware that people hated me. >.>


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 6, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I wasn't aware that people hated me. >.>


 
Yea I didn't either, you just seem like someone that posts a few times and doesn't show up till the next day...you don't stand out much :\


----------



## Tommy (Apr 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Yea I didn't either, you just seem like someone that posts a few times and doesn't show up till the next day...you don't stand out much :\



That's true. I usually don't get too many opportunities to post. >.>


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Oh you are strong enough for a duel, prepare yourself :V


What when? I only know a few things O_O
*confusion*
Once there were three sisters, they lived at the bottom of a well, Gertrude, Hopti, and Belgatha, were their names... blah blah blah.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 6, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> What when? I only know a few things O_O
> *confusion*
> Once there were three sisters, they lived at the bottom of a well, Gertrude, Hopti, and Belgatha, were their names... blah blah blah.



Cool story bro.


----------



## Zeffy-kun (Apr 6, 2010)

I only know 1 person that hates me. The rest are just to scared too tell it to me in the face. D:<


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't know, but if they do, they're clearly an insufferable douchebag anyway.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 6, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Cool story bro.


Why thank you.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 6, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Why thank you.


 CAT!1!


----------



## Lemoncholic (Apr 6, 2010)

Nobody really hates me, the ones that do were close friends with this guy who after months of him constantly complaining to me and trying to give me loads of money in order to make me like him more I told him his life wasn't as bad as he made it out to be and that he should just shut up. Not even HE hates me anymore


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 6, 2010)

Lemoncholic said:


> Nobody really hates me, the ones that do were close friends with this guy who after months of him constantly complaining to me and trying to give me loads of money in order to make me like him more I told him his life wasn't as bad as he made it out to be and that he should just shut up. Not even HE hates me anymore


 
You win 100 internets for that avy


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> YES. >8[
> 
> UNRELENTING FURY.


 k


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> CAT!1!


Eight pounds of it!
I am right?


----------



## Tommy (Apr 6, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Eight pounds of it!
> I am right?



I don't know, are you?


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm a super pervert. Giggidy.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 6, 2010)

Heh. Heh. O' riiiigghtt!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 6, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I don't know, are you?


Bam! Now I must be.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Oh you are strong enough for a duel, prepare yourself :V


 
I play celtic guardian in defense mode. I also place two facedowns and end my turn. >:3


----------



## Atrak (Apr 6, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I play celtic guardian in defense mode. I also pace two facedowns and end my turn. >:3



I place one monster, face-down defense.

I also place three facedowns.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 6, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I place one monster, face-down defense.
> 
> I also place three facedowns.


 


I sacrifice my Celtic gaurdian to summon Dark Magician! I attack your defense monster (fffffff Im a nerd)


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 6, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Eight pounds of it!
> I am right?


 
I got a fat ass cat too with one eye 
Damn its pending approval right now :[


----------



## Atrak (Apr 6, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I sacrifice my Celtic gaurdian to summon Dark Magician! I attack your defense monster (fffffff Im a nerd)



Special effect activates.

Allows me to summon another monster with 1500 or less attack points to replace it.

I summon one.

I sacrifice it to summon Atrakaj.

Atrakaj attacks.

Special effect activates.

Attack equals the attack of the defending monster plus your life points.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 6, 2010)

I take comfort in knowing that, no matter how much someone hates me, I hate them still more.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 6, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Special effect activates.
> 
> Allows me to summon another monster with 1500 or less attack points to replace it.
> 
> ...


 


I use my trap card: Dan green!
This card allows me to summon Melvin

I also use: Heart of the Cards spell, giving Melvin over 9,000 attack points!!!!!!!


I activate Melvin's special effect! If Melvin has 0ver 9,000 atk points, he can HUG YOU! 

You lose all your life points, and your soul!


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 6, 2010)

is it in person or not

if people hate you online no big deal im a prick online but its all boards talk

offline i treat people with buttloads of respect


----------



## Atrak (Apr 6, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I use my trap card: Dan green!
> This card allows me to summon Melvin
> 
> I also use: Heart of the Cards spell, giving Melvin over 9,000 attack points!!!!!!!
> ...



Since we were starting with 8k life points, that means Atrakaj has 10.5k.

Also, I have no soul.

Atrakaj hugs Melvin.

Atrakaj eats Melvin's heart out.

Atrakaj gains over 9k attack points.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 6, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Since we were starting with 8k life points, that means Atrakaj has 10.5k.
> 
> Also, I have no soul.
> 
> ...


 
(u clearly have no idea you Melvin is)

I summon that mirror card thing
*turns into Atrakaj*

Stalemate


----------



## Fhuzky (Apr 6, 2010)

IRL I tend to be the very quiet type cuz I tend to see how new people act around me or treat me if I just observe.  It usually turns towards the part where they all end up picking on me because I never have anything clever or witty to say, and they prod and prod at my shyness until I do break out of my shell...  Then everyone gets mad, apparently my jokes piss people off because alot of the time (so I'm told) I tend to hit too close to home...

I'm from Hawaii so ppl here call me Poi Boy, I'm also part Mexican so sometimes they call me Pedro, typical racial humor...  My landlord is Scottish, I don't think i need to say more about that, and my first and last joke I cracked at him almost got me kicked out ;_;   So now I have reason to never say anything and just observe how others behave around me.

Those who end up hating me just don't understand, or don't want to.  They want me to be like them, and if I refuse they get all uppity and offended and start throwing bad vibes in my direction...

*inhales deeply* oops I think I started to rant here ._.

Apologies all around... sorta...     I lied I'm not really sorry xP


----------



## Atrak (Apr 6, 2010)

8-bit said:


> (u clearly have no idea you Melvin is)
> 
> I summon that mirror card thing
> *turns into Atrakaj*
> ...



I sacrifice Atrakaj to special summon the Doppelganger.

Special effect activates.

He absorbs your Atrakaj copy into himself.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 6, 2010)

Aden said:


> Furries hate me
> They're like "ooo fennec! Cuddlywuddly hugbox time!"
> NOOOPE >:I



I HATE YOU, ADEN

YOU MAKE MY LIFE MISERABLE


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 6, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I sacrifice Atrakaj to special summon the Doppelganger.
> 
> Special effect activates.
> 
> He absorbs your Atrakaj copy into himself.


 


FFFFFFFF i give up


----------



## entropicage (Apr 6, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I sacrifice Atrakaj to special summon the Doppelganger.
> 
> Special effect activates.
> 
> He absorbs your Atrakaj copy into himself.



He's a copy of a copy?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 6, 2010)

8-bit said:


> FFFFFFFF i give up



Put your hand on your deck.



entropicage said:


> He's a copy of a copy?



He is the Doppelganger.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't know of any who hates me.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 6, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Put your hand on your deck.
> 
> 
> 
> He is the Doppelganger.


 

*puts hand on deck*

You sir, have bested me


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 6, 2010)

I exist
That's why they hate me


----------



## InfernalTobias (Apr 6, 2010)

furatail said:


> Why do people hate you guys?


 
I for one just scare people plain and simple.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 6, 2010)

If you tend to get bitten when you open your mouth, perhaps you need to look at how you express yourself. There are right and wrong ways to say things and maybe you need a little tact.

That said the only times I am aware of people hating me, is when it's tied into jealousy. I've had a few problems here and there with other furs and I've come to decide the reason why they (those few specific individuals) hated me so much when I never wronged them is because they want what I have. It's not much really but apparently I have friends, apparently I'm popular, and apparently people like to agree with me according to said individuals, and due to that perception of me the act out aggressively in a hateful manner.


----------



## Kommodore (Apr 6, 2010)

People don't hate me. I mean, I'm sure some of them do but they have never said as much to me. You just need to stop being hated, s'all.


----------



## Lazydabear (Apr 6, 2010)

Because, I am annoying.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 6, 2010)

I've been called an "Ass".
I know a few people who do not like me for my general opinions of certain things, and when I am being a smart-mouth.

I can be wierd when I am not serious, but other than that, I do not care.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 6, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I exist
> That's why they hate me



I don't hate you, sir.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 6, 2010)

When you get to know me, what I post on this forum is what comes out of my mouth in real life.


----------



## Azure (Apr 6, 2010)

Most of you get it totally wrong. Just lettin ya'll know.


----------



## Slingblade_47 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm very distrusting of other people in real life ever since having been assaulted in 2002, then sold out in 2005. As a result, I find it hard to socialize, and I can really irritate people with my silence or slips of the tongue.


----------



## Stawks (Apr 6, 2010)

Um, I'm a prick with nothing to offer anyone, except for whiny self loathing.

Plus, I'm moody, swear a lot, and rarely address people by their name, unless I do it to irritate them.

Basically I'm just a douche.

EDIT: Also I hate fun.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 6, 2010)

Offline?  People tend to _like_ me, but that probably has something to do with being on a college campus and giving away food.  Or being in a GW and giving away food.  Or being very generous with lending money.

Anything they hate about me, they keep quiet.  Not to say there's probably nothing they hate about me, just that they don't seem to feel the need to share it when there's a 20% chance I'm going to offer them a couple chicken wings just 'cause it was only $2.00 more for an extra six.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 6, 2010)

The typical reasons I hear are...

- my stubbornness.
- I think I know everything.
- I'm an asshole.
- I don't share their religious views.
- I'm sadistic.
- I'm cool with abortion.
- I criticized something they like.


----------



## Bambi (Apr 6, 2010)

furatail said:


> I'm an introverted type of guy so I always assumed my quietness is why I have trouble with socializing. However I seem to piss people off when I open my mouth.


You shouldn't be surprised.

If you're the type of person who likes to listen to everyone's opinion first before giving yours, than it's pretty easy to see *why* people might have a dislike of you: You're thinking. 


furatail said:


> I'm the kind of person who can genuinely try to say something nice and it always backfire so I've taken to just not saying anything at all anymore. Saves me from enemies but also keeps me isolated.


Have you thought about what goes wrong exactly while holding simple conversation?

Is it the way you sound when you express something, or is it a matter of your opinion perhaps being too extreme or out of context?



furatail said:


> Leads me to the question: Why do people hate you guys?


People are more intimidated by me then they 'hate' me.

However, the people who do hate me are probably jealous or don't like me because I'm pretty independent. I lack tact, and I intend to keep it that way.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 6, 2010)

kay I think Val is chill now


----------



## CFox (Apr 6, 2010)

furatail said:


> I think some of us just don't understand what is acceptable and what isn't. Like me: I know the basic rules, don't lie to people, help them if they need help, etc. I can do the bare minimum and people think I'm a nice guy, boring, but nice. It's when I try to go the extra mile for a friendly chat that I screw up.



Pretty much the same for me.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 6, 2010)

Why, I'm sarcastic, selfish, and lazy. I'm antisocial, I judge people, I'm annoying, I'm clingy, and I'm irritable.

Oh. Also, I can't articulate what I want to say fairly often, plus I tend to start arguments about the smallest things. The combination is deadly.

OH! I'm creepy, too. Which you should all know, because I'm posting on a furry forum.

I also tend to make every situation awkward with my presence.


----------



## Willow (Apr 6, 2010)

*sits in corner*

Why _don't_ people hate me?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *sits in corner*
> 
> Why _don't_ people hate me?


 
cause your quiet and funny


----------



## Willow (Apr 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> cause your quiet and funny


what? That doesn't even make any sense...


----------



## Takun (Apr 6, 2010)

Cause I'm taller than them and they want to see something.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> what? That doesn't even make any sense...


 
Well its true :\


----------



## Willow (Apr 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Well its true :\


You guys hate me? ;^;


----------



## Jelly (Apr 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *sits in corner*
> 
> Why _don't_ people hate me?



because i imagine you being very small


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You guys hate me? ;^;


 
No you was asking why anyone would *not* hate you and I listed a few lol, I don't think anyone really hates you from what I can see ^^
Same can't be said for me though


----------



## Atrak (Apr 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You guys hate me? ;^;



Heh.

Heh heh.

No, not really.



Jelly said:


> because i imagine you being very small



She is.

She's shorter than Ny.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> No you was asking why anyone would *not* hate you and I listed a few lol, I don't think anyone really hates you from what I can see ^^
> Same can't be said for me though



The only people that hate you are butthurt newbs.


----------



## Willow (Apr 6, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh.
> 
> Heh heh.
> 
> ...


Really? ;^;

...by like...2 inches


----------



## Atrak (Apr 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Really? ;^;
> 
> ...by like...2 inches



Well, I don't hate.

I might not like people, but I don't hate anyone.

People have different personalities.

Depending on their mood.

I might not like someone in one mood.

And like them in another.

And yes, by two inches.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 6, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> The only people that hate you are butthurt newbs.


 
>.>
You can't be serious :I
Damn what is it I have to do to piss you guys off? 
Newbs don't count since they can easily get butthurt :\


----------



## Atrak (Apr 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> >.>
> You can't be serious :I
> Damn what is it I have to do to piss you guys off?
> Newbs don't count since they can easily get butthurt :\



Like that guy in your sig.

Which is the only evidence I've seen.

I pissed off someone earlier.

He's been here since last year.




TriggerhappyWolf said:


> You sir are an ass. How many people have  you abused today?


----------



## Conker (Apr 6, 2010)

Because I'm an asshole with a horribly twisted sense of humor >.>

I try to be less of an asshole in RL, but it still pokes through now and then. And God forbid someone says something really sad and I make a joke about it (like cancer for example)

But I don't think people HATE me, but they probably find me a tad annoying.

Actually, I have no idea as to what people think of me. Sometimes fellow classmates are really social (I've been invited out to drink with a few. Didn't happen due to poor planning or tons of h/w but at least the invite was there) and sometimes I'm very much ignored.

Meh :3


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't see how anybody could hate Conker.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 6, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Like that guy in your sig.
> 
> Which is the only evidence I've seen.
> 
> ...


 
Lol I could of easily did that, he doesn't seem too hard to piss off from what I read, you just made one comment and he got pissed rofl xD


----------



## Atrak (Apr 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Lol I could of easily did that, he doesn't seem too hard to piss off from what I read, you just made one comment and he got pissed rofl xD



Yeah, but you wouldn't have made it like I did.

You would have used an lmao or rofl and an emote.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 6, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Yeah, but you wouldn't have made it like I did.
> 
> You would have used an lmao or rofl and an emote.


 
Touche', alrighty no more emots when I insult you people


----------



## Conker (Apr 6, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I don't see how anybody could hate Conker.


I know right :3 I'm a good person to have as a drinking buddy


----------



## Tycho (Apr 6, 2010)

They hate me because they can tell that I hate them.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Touche', alrighty no more emots when I insult you people



We'll see how long that lasts.


----------



## JDFox (Apr 6, 2010)

IRL I'm actually a really nice guy and don't have trouble getting along with most people.  However when I'm working, I sometimes can come across as a prick when I need something done and done the right way the first time.  Some of the guys under me have informed me of that.  I've done my best to not sound like a prick when giving orders, but its hard sometimes when I'm in the zone.

But yeah other than that I can get along with just about anyone who's willing to be nice in return.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 6, 2010)

People hate me because I make a habit of mocking stupidity, and even then sometimes they don't understand.


----------



## JerichoWing (Apr 6, 2010)

I ramble on the tiniest subject, and the fact that I don't keep up with Sports seems to upset a lot of people!

I'm also very, very loud and often pester people with my "Voice Acting" aka shouting the phrase "GIGA DRILL BREAKER" in someone's ear for about. . . five minutes? Long Story short, I'm annoying XD


----------



## LoneFoxLover (Apr 6, 2010)

I tend to laugh at things people shouldn't laugh at. Haha and then I consistently bring them up for another laugh. Hey, some people just have a reallllly bad sense of humor.


----------



## Tetragnostica (Apr 6, 2010)

I randomly draw organic mechanisms on people while they sleep.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 6, 2010)

Tetragnostica said:


> I randomly draw organic mechanisms on people while they sleep.



Using what medium?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 6, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Using what medium?


blood


----------



## Tetragnostica (Apr 6, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Using what medium?



Silver nitrate when I can find it.  Sharpie otherwise.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 6, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> blood





Tetragnostica said:


> Silver nitrate when I can find it.  Sharpie otherwise.



Either way, you can draw on me if you like.

Girls enjoy drawing on me.

And I enjoy being drawn on.


----------



## Darkwing (Apr 6, 2010)

People hate me because they think that I'm annoying because I talk a lot, and also I like being a douchebag to some of my classmates by doing impersonations of them when they are whining (Because my classmates whine like a bitch over literally every single little thing, which is way more annoying than my talking.), I also like talking fresh to my classmates, talking shit about them behind their back, and generally being mean, which is another reason why everyone hates me xP


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 6, 2010)

I could give a rats ass if someone hated me. The world won't implode because his feelings got hurt.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 6, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I could give a rats ass if someone hated me. The world won't implode because his feelings got hurt.


Fuck, there goes my plan to destroy the world!


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 6, 2010)

well just found out that my best friend hates furries and he does not know i am one so he subconsiously hates me

ps no way in hell i spelled that right so prepare for atrak to hate on me


----------



## Atrak (Apr 6, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> well just found out that my best friend hates furries and he does not know i am one so he subconsiously hates me
> 
> ps no way in hell i spelled that right so prepare for atrak to hate on me



I am expected.

Heh.

Am I now the Fuhrer of Grammar Nazis?

Heh heh.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 6, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I am expected.
> 
> Heh.
> 
> ...



nice sig. glad i initiated it


----------



## Atrak (Apr 6, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> nice sig. glad i initiated it



You didn't, really.

Someone else called me the Grammar Fuhrer days ago.

It's just having someone else insinuate it that set it off.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 6, 2010)

ya i got the grammer nazi thing from collage humour any way, but i called you it in my intro thread


----------



## Atrak (Apr 6, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> ya i got the grammer nazi thing from collage humour any way, but i called you it in my intro thread



And college humor got it from people using it.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 6, 2010)

Most people who know me really like me. Like, I've had a few people tell me I'm the nicest guy they've ever met, and that I'm a "Teddy bear" (only girls have told me that). I can't think of anybody who doesn't like me off the top of my head. 
But apparently I come off as a real ass on this forum. Maybe it's because I'm a bit hateful towards religious people (mostly baptists). I'm not gonna make any excuses because the only people that would be offended can go kill themselves (see there I go), but I hear "god" and think "bullshit excuse for death". Lol that's not really the first thing that comes to mind but you get the point. I'm the singer for an atheist grindcore band. I don't have time for your weekly bs.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 6, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Most people who know me really like me. Like, I've had a few people tell me I'm the nicest guy they've ever met, and that I'm a "Teddy bear" (only girls have told me that). I can't think of anybody who doesn't like me off the top of my head.
> But apparently I come off as a real ass on this forum. Maybe it's because I'm a bit hateful towards religious people (mostly baptists). I'm not gonna make any excuses because the only people that would be offended can go kill themselves (see there I go), but I hear "god" and think "bullshit excuse for death". Lol that's not really the first thing that comes to mind but you get the point. I'm the singer for an atheist grindcore band. I don't have time for your weekly bs.



Your avatar is from Teletubbies.

I don't like you.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 6, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Most of you get it totally wrong. Just lettin ya'll know.



I'm doing that intentionally.
They all hate me.
That's the truth.



Harebelle said:


> I don't hate you, sir.


Ohhh we were talking about  FAf didn't w- wait what
But I am a complete strange fucktard with no grammar that says crap all the time


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 6, 2010)

I saw midget wrestling in your town this spring break. 

I am painfully honest. And people don't like me for it.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 6, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> I saw midget wrestling in your town this spring break.
> 
> I am painfully honest. And people don't like me for it.



My town? or Nottingham. 
Cos if it's my town then I wanna know why I didn't get invited!


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't give a shit if people hate me, but I don't act in a way that would generally cause people to anyway.


----------



## Browder (Apr 7, 2010)

Because I'm beautiful.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh that's the worst!


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 7, 2010)

Only various types of women hate me.

One reason... I have more guy friends than girl friends.
No, ive never "stolen" anyones "man" or any ridiculous high school bullshit.
I just like cars and all things dirty... like a guy.
I feel more comfortable around a bunch of men than a bunch of women.. and most of the time the conversation that women have, is boring and just.. full of bullshit.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 7, 2010)

In other words, you're a tomboy.


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 7, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> In other words, you're a tomboy.



A very big one.
Drive me through a truck stop and I can tell you the make and model of every semi truck sitting there.
I can also tell you what each types of companies like Eagle can haul and the lingo that most truckers apply to themselves or different types of trucks or trailers.

Aka: A truck thats hauling cars is called a parking lot.

I also know what they call highway patrol, county sheriff cars, police cars.. etc.

I can also identify what types of engines that each truck uses... accept for some of the 2009-2010 models. 
The engines are getting shittier.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 7, 2010)

I've...only had one person hate me IRL that I know of.  And that was because I wasn't a heartless bitch like she was, as far as I can tell.  So.  :3

I usually get along with people.  I'm not a very offensive person.  The only time I _don't_ get along with a person is when they do something remarkably stupid involving animals, and I feel the need to comment on this loudly and upside their face.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 7, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I've...only had one person hate me IRL that I know of.  And that was because I wasn't a heartless bitch like she was, as far as I can tell.  So.  :3
> 
> I usually get along with people.  I'm not a very offensive person.  The only time I _don't_ get along with a person is when they do something remarkably stupid involving animals, and I feel the need to comment on this loudly and upside their face.



With a sledgehammer.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 7, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I've...only had one person hate me IRL that I know of.  And that was because I wasn't a heartless bitch like she was, as far as I can tell.  So.  :3
> 
> I usually get along with people.  I'm not a very offensive person.  The only time I _don't_ get along with a person is when they do something remarkably stupid involving animals, and I feel the need to comment on this loudly and upside their face.



How about those weird sexual deviants who...'yiff'...to anthropomorphic animals?


----------



## Nylak (Apr 7, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> With a sledgehammer.


Well, I rarely have sledgehammers close at hand, but you get the general idea.



HAXX said:


> How about those weird sexual deviants who...'yiff'...to anthropomorphic animals?


They're fine by me, as long as they don't actually fuck any animals.

...Without inviting me along! Hurhurrhurrrr...oy.  I just creeped myself out.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 7, 2010)

hahahaha zooaphiles, my advice: Seek help.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 7, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Well, I rarely have sledgehammers close at hand, but you get the general idea.
> 
> 
> They're fine by me, as long as they don't actually fuck any animals.
> ...



Uh oh


----------



## Atrak (Apr 7, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> hahahaha zooaphiles, my advice: Seek help.



Yeah.

Have someone hold the animal.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 7, 2010)

Nylak said:


> The only time I _don't_ get along with a person is when they do something remarkably stupid involving animals, and I feel the need to comment on this loudly and upside their face.



"RUB HIS FACE IN IT, THAT'LL TEACH HIM"

"BUT HE LOVES CHOCOLATE, A LITTLE WON'T HURT HIM"

"BARK MEANS YES"


----------



## Nylak (Apr 7, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Have someone hold the animal.


 
I have muzzles, catch poles, hobbles and tie downs! 



Tycho said:


> "RUB HIS FACE IN IT, THAT'LL TEACH HIM"
> 
> "BUT HE LOVES CHOCOLATE, A LITTLE WON'T HURT HIM"
> 
> "BARK MEANS YES"


 
_Exactly._


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 7, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I have muzzles, catch poles, hobbles and tie downs!



Oh, so you are handy.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 7, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Oh, so you are handy.


I have my moments.   Especially when it comes to yiffing animals facilitating livestock reproduction and breeding management.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 7, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I have my moments.   Especially when it comes to yiffing animals facilitating livestock reproduction and breeding management.



Thats cool, I would hate for you to be boring and totally unyiffable raving pet killing lunatic.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 7, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Thats cool, I would hate for you to be boring and totally unyiffable *a* raving pet killing lunatic.


You forgot something in that sentence.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 7, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> You forgot something in that sentence.



Well, he technically also forgot a hyphen.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 7, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> You forgot something in that sentence.



That isn't your job. atrakaj wears the badge >:C


----------



## Atrak (Apr 7, 2010)

HAXX said:


> That isn't your job. atrakaj wears the badge >:C



Heh.

Heh heh.

Indeed.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 7, 2010)

HAXX said:


> That isn't your job. atrakaj wears the badge >:C


So what? I am welcome to do whatever it is I will of this body.
Tee hee, hee.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 7, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> So what? I am welcome to do whatever it is I will of this body.
> Tee hee, hee.



This isn't a body.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 7, 2010)

This is the interwebs. And impersonating Grammar Nazi is punishable by death.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 7, 2010)

HAXX said:


> This is the interwebs. And impersonating Grammar Nazi is punishable by death.



I like our various forms of death, too.

I consider them part of our benefits.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 7, 2010)

Everyone is just jealous of awesome I am. u_u


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 7, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> This isn't a body.


but I have one, it already feels like an anachronism.


HAXX said:


> This is the interwebs. And impersonating Grammar Nazi is punishable by death.


You can't kill my ideals!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 7, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I like our various forms of death, too.
> 
> I consider them part of our benefits.



I heard the violent and disgusting death was death by yiff. Is this true?


----------



## Tycho (Apr 7, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Everyone is just jealous of awesome I am. u_u



e_e

bastard.

hogging the awesome all for himself.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 7, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I heard the violent and disgusting death was death by yiff. Is this true?


Maybe it would be Fur Pile?


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 7, 2010)

Tycho said:


> e_e
> 
> bastard.
> 
> hogging the awesome all for himself.



Next time I'll try to save you some. :3


----------



## Plantar (Apr 7, 2010)

I honestly don't know too many people that would or do hate me. I'm the lovable quiet fat guy.


----------



## Revy (Apr 7, 2010)

people hate u cause u cant keep ur fucking mouth shut :V


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 7, 2010)

Revy said:


> people hate u cause u cant keep ur fucking mouth shut :V



hahahaha

oh man that was hilarious

i think you've got your pronouns mixed up, though :V


----------



## Azure (Apr 7, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> hahahaha
> 
> oh man that was hilarious
> 
> i think you've got your pronouns mixed up, though :V


Stop hitting on the cute black guys.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 7, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Stop hitting on the cute black guys.



Hey man I saw them first go get your own


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 7, 2010)

I was walking through a grocery store with ToeClaws and some random old guy glared at my chest, then at me.  Now, I was wearing my pentacle so he may hate pagans, but he may have just been angry with my breasts, so I dunno.  I never bothered to ask him.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 7, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> I was walking through a grocery store with ToeClaws and some random old guy glared at my chest, then at me.  Now, I was wearing my pentacle so he may hate pagans, but he may have just been angry with my breasts, so I dunno.  I never bothered to ask him.



TITS MAKE ME SO ANGRY :x


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 7, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> TITS MAKE ME SO ANGRY :x



Ever play Left 4 Dead 2?  Nick hates them.  He's yelling 'Tits' all the time!

 ...Titsecution?  <.<  >.>


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 7, 2010)

I tried too hard to be zany and make people like me.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 7, 2010)

They are afraid of change. Ditto.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 7, 2010)

People hate me cause I'm
GLORIOUS!!!!


----------



## Ricky (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow, a lot people here think others hate them.

Try not to be so hard on yourselves :roll:


----------



## Tycho (Apr 7, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Wow, a lot people here think others hate them.
> 
> Try not to be so hard on yourselves :roll:



It's true, man.  People ARE out to get you.  Paranoia's not a disorder, it's a survival mechanism.


----------



## Seas (Apr 7, 2010)

People don't hate me, strangers get comfortable talking to me after they are convinced that my dressing style doesn't go along with my personality (dark/grayish clothes tend to be stereotipycal with douchebags and I can't blame them for thinking this but oh well).

It might be an aspect of the region too. 
I have noticed that in the majority of cases, people living in villages are the nicest and the bigger the city the more of an ass the population gets in general (it's logical though if you think about it).


----------



## Ricky (Apr 7, 2010)

Tycho said:


> It's true, man.  People ARE out to get you.  Paranoia's not a disorder, it's a survival mechanism.



Paranoia is just the excessive use of caution.

Life is so much more fun when you're not a pussy about everything


----------



## Tycho (Apr 7, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Paranoia is just the excessive use of caution.
> 
> Life is so much more fun when you're not a pussy about everything



I'm not a pussy, I just know the true power and worth of discretion.  And speaking softly and carrying a big stick.  Preferably one with nasty metal flanges and pointy spikes.


----------



## Lomberdia (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't think anyone really hates me. Just severely dislike me. I like to tell the truth in a blunt way. Beating around bushes makes dilutes the whole purpose and softens the impact of what I'm trying to tell the person.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 7, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Wow, a lot people here think others hate them.
> 
> Try not to be so hard on yourselves :roll:



fursecution complex


----------



## NevFox (Apr 7, 2010)

Guys hate me because I'm a bigger hit with women than they are.

On a serious note, I don't think anybody HAAAAATES me. I'm only annoying when I'm in a bad mood, or when our values conflict too badly. <_<


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 7, 2010)

Someone here seems to hate me becuse I hate Twilight.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 7, 2010)

furatail said:


> I'm an introverted type of guy so I always assumed my quietness is why I have trouble with socializing. However I seem to piss people off when I open my mouth.
> I'm the kind of person who can genuinely try to say something nice and it always backfire so I've taken to just not saying anything at all anymore. Saves me from enemies but also keeps me isolated.
> 
> Leads me to the question: Why do people hate you guys?
> ...



I'm not on this planet to be liked by everyone, no doubt there are people here on the forums who don't like me.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 7, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I'm not a pussy, I just know the true power and worth of discretion.  And *speaking softly and carrying a big stick*.  Preferably one with nasty metal flanges and pointy spikes.



I think I love you long time for that classic quote.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Apr 7, 2010)

Don't have people hating on me...as far as I know. XD


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't get how people can hate something more than somebody else, how do wish more death upon something?


----------



## RoseHexwit (Apr 7, 2010)

I repeat myself and make bad puns.

I repeat myself and make bad puns.

I repeat myself and make bad puns.


----------



## Slade (Apr 7, 2010)

Because the hate is mutual.


----------



## Ames (Apr 7, 2010)

They hate me because I get pissed off whenever somebody mistakes me for a zaku.


----------



## pheonix (Apr 7, 2010)

People hate me for whatever reason they do. I'm an asshole, I don't care when people die or when they get hurt. Actually I laugh when that stuff happens. I'm just all in all a sick person. I'm also a jackass and always say the wrong thing. Yay me. :3


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 7, 2010)

Because it is assumed that since I will go to extreme lengths to help certain people that I will do that for anyone that asks of me. And that I was a boy scout that I'm supposed to be happy about completing hard physical labor with nothing more than a Thank You as my reward.


----------



## Corto (Apr 7, 2010)

'Cause I'm an extremely unlikable person


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 7, 2010)

Corto said:


> 'Cause I'm an extremely unlikable person



I can't see why.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 7, 2010)

They hate me because my last name sounds like a sexual liquid.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 8, 2010)

Because I sing the songs, all day long, HAAAAAAAAAAAAARSH, LY!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 8, 2010)

Alstor said:


> They hate me because my last name sounds like a sexual liquid.



Seaman?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 8, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Seaman?



Semens

Or something lke that

Probably

Because there is no last name involving 'cum'


----------



## Alstor (Apr 8, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Seaman?


Yes...

...I hate you SO much...


----------



## Atrak (Apr 8, 2010)

Alstor said:


> ...I hate you SO much...



Was the only likely possibility.

People in the past had their profession for their last name.

We stopped doing that, and just kept the same last name for generations.

As such, we have a lot of Smiths and Seaman and other common names.

On-topic:

People hate me because I am able to guess their last name.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 8, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Yes...
> 
> ...I hate you SO much...



Dude! That's awesome. Can we get married so I can have that name too?


----------



## Alstor (Apr 8, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Was the only likely possibility.
> 
> People in the past had their profession for their last name.
> 
> ...


Your logic makes me love you again.



MichaelFoster said:


> Dude! That's awesome. Can we get married so I can have that name too?


I'm actually changing it to L***-Seaman, so you have a chance.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 8, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Your logic makes me love you again.



Damn.

Now I can't be on topic.

Wait...

You loved me *before*?


----------



## Alstor (Apr 8, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Wait...
> 
> You loved me *before*?


 Ever since I arrived to FAF, your witty posts have captured the inner feelings that is my love.

And the shrine isn't going down. I spent a good amount of time on it, and the candles were a $1.99 at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 8, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Ever since I arrived to FAF, your witty posts have captured the inner feelings that is my love.
> 
> And the shrine isn't going down. I spent a good amount of time on it, and the candles were a $1.99 at Wal-Mart.



What are you using as the icon?


----------



## Alstor (Apr 8, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> What are you using as the icon?


The picture you have on your driver's liscense, silly. Oh, murr. :3

I DO hope you know I'm just kidding, right?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 8, 2010)

Alstor said:


> The picture you have on your driver's liscense, silly. Oh, murr. :3
> 
> I DO hope you know I'm just kidding, right.



I see.

That *was *one of the best pictures I've taken.

Good choice.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 8, 2010)

Corto said:


> 'Cause I'm an extremely unlikable person


 
but I think your one of the coolest mods here :V


----------



## Sam (Apr 8, 2010)

Because I'm blunt and speak my mind/truth. : /


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm the strong silent type... It's better to keep your mouth shut and *seem *like a fool, than to open it and remove all doubt...


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 8, 2010)

They see me trollin. 

They hating.


----------



## zeeshan_2011 (Apr 8, 2010)

i am a late work person.


----------



## Corto (Apr 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> but I think your one of the coolest mods here :V


Yeah try to imagine someone like me in real life


----------



## Taralack (Apr 8, 2010)

Because I'm a freak and sometimes I talk too much.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 8, 2010)

HATERS GONNA HATE~


----------



## Nicci Skunk Fan (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm like extremely open and flamboyant offline!   ^-^ I go around wearing girl clothes all the time :3   most of my friends are girls  xD     Online I'm kinda lonely.........


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 8, 2010)

People hate me because I act like I should have been born 5 decades earlier, I dress like Borat and I am very, very weird.


----------



## Nicci Skunk Fan (Apr 8, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> People hate me because I act like I should have been born 5 decades earlier, I dress like Borat and I am very, very weird.


 
FOX  O.O   *drools*   I'm not weird at all  ._.  I mean I wasn't even thinking yiff   <.<


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 8, 2010)

Nicci Skunk Fan said:


> FOX  O.O   *drools*   I'm not weird at all  ._.  I mean I wasn't even thinking yiff   <.<



Jagshemash, my name a Tashkent, I from Uzbekistan, locate under assholes, Kazakhstan.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 8, 2010)

Corto said:


> Yeah try to imagine someone like me in real life



Heh.

Heh heh.



TashkentFox said:


> People hate me because I act like I should have been born 5 decades earlier, I dress like Borat and I am very, very weird.



Nice.

Do you wear suspenders?



Nicci Skunk Fan said:


> FOX  O.O   *drools*   I'm not weird at all  ._.  I mean I wasn't even thinking yiff   <.<



Of course you weren't.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 8, 2010)

Corto said:


> Yeah try to imagine someone like me in real life


 
I'd probaby take your autograph then punch you in the face 

Hey gais, I got Corto's autograph, I'm awesome right?


----------



## Nicci Skunk Fan (Apr 8, 2010)

I wasn't >.>   <.<   I was merely letting my instinctal need for food control me  ._.  <.<  >.>  :shock:


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 8, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Nice.
> 
> Do you wear suspenders?



In the American sense or the British sense?


----------



## Alec Hopp (Apr 8, 2010)

A bio
ALec is a field hare roughly 35 year old so about 8 in human years
Black cargo pants an old berret from his unit and a medical bag he has no need of shoe"s or boot or much of mans technology. His healing capabilitys range from herbal teas to hands on surgical capability's having been in many wars he now seeks peace maybe a small village he can settle in and just work as a country doctor rabbit. He is 4ft tall a burly bunny and scarred as well as missing part of his ear he keeps under his beret his muzzle is graying and he limps a bit when he walks dont let that fool ya many a young fox has mistook old rabbit for easy dinner. Still he seeks piece and will even help that young fox up if the young fox will let him.


----------



## Nicci Skunk Fan (Apr 8, 2010)

BUNNEH!!   O:<   Why weren't you at my house on Easter  D:<


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 8, 2010)

I played poker in a Zune HD with one of my friends at ******** when supposedly I was supposed to work. Was fun and nobody catched me but my battery in my zune died.
^
That's why I can be hated. Liar and lazy.


----------



## Nicci Skunk Fan (Apr 8, 2010)

How fast can a cow jump over the moon?  o:


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 8, 2010)

Also I can't get people to have attention unless I either freak out or rant dramatic bullshit.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 8, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> In the American sense or the British sense?



In the 'replacement for belts' sense.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 8, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> In the 'replacement for belts' sense.



Ah, you mean the elastic things that hold up your trousers, we call them braces here, and yes I do wear them.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 8, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Ah, you mean the elastic things that hold up your trousers, we call them braces here, and yes I do wear them.



Heh.

They're probably better than belts.

More comfortable and easier to put on.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 8, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh.
> 
> They're probably better than belts.
> 
> More comfortable and easier to put on.



Belts hurt, they leave impressions from my string vest on my waist.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 8, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Belts hurt, they leave impressions from my string vest on my waist.



Don't tuck your vest into your shirt.

Be a teenage rebel that is fifty years late.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 8, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Don't tuck your vest into your shirt.
> 
> Be a teenage rebel that is fifty years late.



I'm being a rebel by wearing a string vest in the first place.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 8, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I'm being a rebel by wearing a string vest in the first place.



Pssh.

You can do better than that.

Do you have a pocket watch and a monocle?


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 8, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Pssh.
> 
> You can do better than that.
> 
> Do you have a pocket watch and a monocle?



I have a pocket watch, but only because the nickle in the buckles on wristwatches causes my wrist to bleed.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 8, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I have a pocket watch, but only because the nickle in the buckles on wristwatches causes my wrist to bleed.



Heh.

Heh heh.

I'm pretty much the only person on campus with an actual watch.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 8, 2010)

A few years back people hated me because I was a fantard who obsessed over Sonic the Hedgehog and Renamon and I would often whine about not having a boyfriend and shit like that.

As of now, I don't know of anyone who hates me. Which is strange, because I've done a helluva lot more trolling on YouTube and such lately.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 8, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'm pretty much the only person on campus with an actual watch.



I have a gold pocket watch, but I don't carry it around for obvious reasons.


----------



## Aden (Apr 8, 2010)

Nicci Skunk Fan said:


> FOX  O.O   *drools*   I'm not weird at all  ._.  I mean I wasn't even thinking yiff   <.<





Nicci Skunk Fan said:


> I wasn't >.>   <.<   I was merely letting my instinctal need for food control me  ._.  <.<  >.>  :shock:





Nicci Skunk Fan said:


> BUNNEH!!   O:<   Why weren't you at my house on Easter  D:<



>All on top of a Concession avatar

bjkaleriolkfhjsajtyhiwklEIDLJahuilgadff


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 8, 2010)

Aden said:


> >All on top of a Concession avatar
> 
> bjkaleriolkfhjsajtyhiwklEIDLJahuilgadff


Not only an avatar, but an obvious obsession with a character.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 8, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I played poker in a_* Zune HD*_ with one of my friends at ******** when supposedly I was supposed to work. Was fun and nobody catched me but my battery in my zune died.
> ^
> That's why I can be hated. Liar and lazy.


 lol


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 8, 2010)

i'm an art thief and a wannabe, apparently.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 8, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I have a* gold pocket watch*, but I don't carry it around for obvious reasons.



That is so great.

They're one of the SHINY THINGS! I so rather want to collect, but I'm not even bothering because of the cost.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 8, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> That is so great.
> 
> They're one of the SHINY THINGS! I so rather want to collect, but I'm not even bothering because of the cost.



Your fursona should be a crow.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 8, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Your fursona should be a crow.



Magpie.

Thieving bastards.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 8, 2010)

I talk about my fucked up fetishes and used to defend cub porn and bestiality. 

What was I thinking...?


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 8, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I talk about my fucked up fetishes and used to defend cub porn and bestiality.
> 
> What was I thinking...?



I don't recall anyone hating you for that though!


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 8, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I don't recall anyone hating you for that though!


I dunno, Zeke and Exu seemed kinda pissed. Either way, I don't want to be known for that anymore.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Apr 8, 2010)

Everyone loves me unconditionally, C:


----------



## Atrak (Apr 8, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> Everyone loves me unconditionally, C:



I *do *like your name.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Apr 8, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I *do *like your name.


 
Hey thanks guy.

I like yours too.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 8, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> Hey thanks guy.
> 
> I like yours too.



Heh.

A-to-Z.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 8, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh.
> 
> A-to-Z.



get a room you two


----------



## Atrak (Apr 8, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> get a room you two



Nah, I'll pass.

I'm not his type.


----------



## Tweet (Apr 8, 2010)

Because I come to school doped up on painkillers and/or scream obscenities.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 8, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> Everyone loves me unconditionally, C:



You gotta cool avatar. Can't help it.


----------



## Winkuru (Apr 9, 2010)

Because i expose people's flaws.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 9, 2010)

Winkuru said:


> Because i expose people's flaws.


 
Do you enjoy Cowboy Bepop?


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 9, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Do you enjoy Cowboy Bepop?



Do you?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 9, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Do you?


 
I enjoyed it somewhat.

I was so used to the 25 minute episodes that when I watched the movie, I kept expecting it to end.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 9, 2010)

Winkuru said:


> Because i expose people's flaws.



You have Pierrot Le Fou as your avatar.  It's making it exceedingly difficult to hate you.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 9, 2010)

It's because I argue with people so powerfully they give me all the information and then shut up for a hour. I really shock them. It makes them dwell in fear. They hate me doing that. I can do that only in person '' "


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 9, 2010)

they are jealous of me


----------



## Kaitin (Apr 9, 2010)

Because I'm loud, opinionated, illogical (My logic wins.), crazy, sarcastic and a few other unpleasant words that all mean the same thing.  I hate talking on the phone, hate family functions and QQ about people who complain to much.  

Oh yes!  I also have way to much energy and expend it in manners that make no sense to anyone else.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 9, 2010)

Cuz they be hatin' >:c


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm just not that known to be disliked.


----------



## furatail (Apr 9, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> I'm just not that known to be disliked.



I find life easier if you distance yourself from people. But I hear that's not the "right" way.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 9, 2010)

furatail said:


> I find life easier if you distance yourself from people. But I hear that's not the "right" way.



I socialize.

Yet keep people at a distance.

Few people can even partially understand me.

I have yet to meet someone who ca-


----------



## Ratte (Apr 9, 2010)

becuz i am an fury


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 9, 2010)

Ratte said:


> becuz i am an fury


 
Lol yes you are the epitome of fury and anger


----------



## AdoraBell (Apr 9, 2010)

I think a lot of people hate me 'cause I'm happy being fat xD other than that, I pretty likeable.


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 9, 2010)

cuz im sexy :3


----------



## GatodeCafe (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm a stupid douche who likes smoking pot and fighting in public.


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 9, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> I'm a stupid douche who likes smoking pot and fighting in public.


 

que buenisimo , eres de mis tipos de amigos ! :3


----------



## GatodeCafe (Apr 9, 2010)

Gem145 said:


> que buenisimo , eres de mis tipos de amigos ! :3



Hey thanks. Mucho thankso


----------



## Atrak (Apr 9, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> Hey thanks. Mucho thankso



It's 'mucho gusto.'


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 9, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It's 'mucho gusto.'


 

your grammar MUST DIE 


por el bien de la humanidad <.<


----------



## Atrak (Apr 9, 2010)

Gem145 said:


> your grammar MUST DIE
> 
> 
> por el bien de la humanidad <.<



Heh.

This coming from a hare.

I *am *human.

Don't talk to me about the good of humanity.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Apr 9, 2010)

El Spainisho is seriouslyo annoyingo everyone not in the know-o


----------



## Atrak (Apr 9, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> El Spainisho is seriouslyo annoyingo everyone not in the know-o



Google translator, if you really must.


----------



## Browder (Apr 9, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> El Spainisho is seriouslyo annoyingo everyone not in the know-o



I love how you're species name is in Spanish and you're knocking it.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 9, 2010)

Browder said:


> I love how you're species name is in Spanish and you're knocking it.



Notice the discrepancy between his species and custom title?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 9, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Notice the discrepancy between his species and custom title?


 
I just noticed that, he's a devil cat rofl xD


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 9, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh.
> 
> This coming from a hare.
> 
> ...


 

i AM a human too 

<.<

or do you think that im a hare ?

Â¿ como es que una liebre puede escribir ?


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 9, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It's 'mucho gusto.'



Mucho gusto is way to say "nice to meet you."  Thanks a lot would be "muchas gracias."


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 9, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Mucho gusto is way to say "nice to meet you." Thanks a lot would be "muchas gracias."


 

YOU ROCKS


----------



## Atrak (Apr 9, 2010)

Gem145 said:


> i AM a human too
> 
> <.<
> 
> ...



Heh.



Dyluck said:


> Mucho gusto is way to say "nice to meet you."  Thanks a lot would be "muchas gracias."



I know.

I'm seeing how little Gato knows.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 9, 2010)

I am a cold hearted cynical bastard who holds no value on the lives of those he does not know who openly would make fun of the dead, crack jokesa bout rape murder and genocide without flinching yet still seeks a little lovin. 

Fuck you guys if thats unpleasing.

Oh and I want to defuse bombs for a living so I can have a cool job before I become chunky salsa.  (Do not intend on Dieing no... just would be an awesome way to go)


----------



## Atrak (Apr 9, 2010)

I mean, seriously, I pretty much told him straight up.



atrakaj said:


> Google translator, if you really must.



Can you say 'not-so-subtle hint?'



The Drunken Ace said:


> I am a cold hearted cynical bastard who holds no value on the lives of those he does not know who openly would make fun of the dead, crack jokesa bout rape murder and genocide without flinching yet still seeks a little lovin.
> 
> Fuck you guys if thats unpleasing.
> 
> Oh and I want to defuse bombs for a living so I can have a cool job before I become chunky salsa.  (Do not intend on Dieing no... just would be an awesome way to go)



Defuse this.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 9, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Defuse this.


CTL-ALT-DEL

End program => Bomb.exe


----------



## Atrak (Apr 9, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> CTL-ALT-DEL
> 
> End program => Bomb.exe



Luckily I named the backup something other than the obvious.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 9, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Luckily I named the backup something other than the obvious.


run Clearscrip
=All unapproved applications ended=

I fucking love linux.
(and yes some distros have a task manager like windows)


----------



## Atrak (Apr 9, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> run Clearscrip
> =All unapproved applications ended=
> 
> I fucking love linux.
> (and yes some distros have a task manager like windows)



Heh.

Heh heh.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 9, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh.
> 
> Heh heh.


oh and watch that realdoll you own.

I stuffed it with C4 Go play find the blasting caps. 13 in all!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 9, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> oh and watch that realdoll you own.
> 
> I stuffed it with C4 Go play find the blasting caps. 13 in all!



Thirteen is a lucky number.

Also, why would you stuff Blue with explosives?

Do you hate her?


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 9, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I know.
> 
> I'm seeing how little Gato knows.



Sure you are.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 9, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Thirteen is a lucky number.
> 
> Also, why would you stuff Blue with explosives?
> 
> Do you hate her?



I did not stuff blue I stuffed that fox thing with the abnormally large breasts.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 9, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Sure you are.



Indeed.



The Drunken Ace said:


> I did not stuff blue I stuffed that fox thing with the abnormally large breasts.



Heckler?


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 9, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heckler?


SEnse when did he have tits? god dammit I need to cut back on the booze.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 9, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Heckler?



counldn't be him he hates boobs remember


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 9, 2010)

Because it's cool to hate and people are always on the prowl for acceptable targets. If they can hate someone who won't be defended by friends or an authority figure...they can go all out. 

I wonder how people can think Rousseau was 100% right.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 9, 2010)

People hate me because I listen to Ben Folds too much.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 10, 2010)

People hate me because I am honest, and correct, and the truth hurts their egos and shaky concepts of reality.


----------



## Bir (Apr 10, 2010)

People hate me because I can never decide on one end of an arguement. I keep telling people there's good and bad things on both sides of any situation, so I see how it can be annoying xD

Also, I have a lot of dishes. People don't like that. Otherwise, I'm pretty damn awesome if I must say so myself.

-coughcough-  X.x;;


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 10, 2010)

Bir said:


> People hate me because I can never decide on one end of an arguement. I keep telling people there's good and bad things on both sides of any situation, so I see how it can be annoying xD
> 
> Also, I have a lot of dishes. People don't like that. Otherwise, I'm pretty damn awesome if I must say so myself.
> 
> -coughcough-  X.x;;


You're avatar looks pretty cool. :3


----------



## Lleerk (Apr 10, 2010)

people hate me because I am easy to tick off and dislike their beloved Xbox.


----------



## Dasaki (Apr 10, 2010)

Online I have a tendency to come off as an idiot, an emotionless jackass or both.
Offline I tend to act like a smartass, a know-it-all, a showoff or any combination of the three. Worst part is I don't even know I'm doing it untill someone gets mad at me for it.


----------



## Rytes (Apr 10, 2010)

ya'll scandalous


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 10, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> I'm a stupid douche who likes smoking pot and fighting in public.



From that description, I hate you...


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 10, 2010)

Because I don't care.


----------



## lowkey (Apr 10, 2010)

people hate me because I'm beautiful.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 10, 2010)

lowkey said:


> people hate me because I'm beautiful.



your an ass lol :3


----------



## Atrak (Apr 10, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Because I don't care.



That's why they don't.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 11, 2010)

Uh..I forgot!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 11, 2010)

I guess I'm racist so.....yeah.
Also, some people say they get annoyed by me but that comes with BEING ON THE INTERNET (Yeah, there's always SOMEONE that's annoying).


----------



## Thatch (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey, guess what, most people don't hate me, especially irl. Some are marely irritated but still tolerate me.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 11, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Hey, guess what, most people don't hate me, especially irl. Some are marely irritated but still tolerate me.



That's because you are cake, and everyone wants a piece of cake.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 11, 2010)

Tycho said:


> That's because you are cake, and everyone wants a piece of cake.



Ironically, I'm rather sour.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> That's why they don't.



Eh?



szopaw said:


> Hey, guess what, most people don't hate me,  especially irl. Some are marely irritated but still tolerate me.



I don't like chocolate-nut cake. >8|


----------



## Thatch (Apr 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I don't like chocolate-nut cake. >8|



Consult a doctor then :V


----------



## Bambi (Apr 11, 2010)

Added: People hate me because I'm honest.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 11, 2010)

People hate me for exposing their bigotry, which goes along with the honesty like Bambi said.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 11, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Consult a doctor then :V



I'm possibly allergic/intolerant to chocolate and will be. :V


----------



## Thatch (Apr 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> intolerant



HATER D:<


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 11, 2010)

Because they see me trollin. 

They h8n.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 11, 2010)

szopaw said:


> HATER D:<



YOU MAKE MY SINUSES ANGRY D:<


----------



## Thatch (Apr 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> YOU MAKE MY SINUSES ANGRY D:<



LOVE REQUIRES SACRIFICES! I AM WHO I AM, I CAN'T HELP IT D:


----------



## SolyJulie (Apr 11, 2010)

Hm, well, mostly for me its self esteem issues that pisses people off ..

"JESUS CHRIST RIEKO STOP WHINING ABOUT YOURSELF" and stuff, not great


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 11, 2010)

Because If they somehow in this lifetime manage to get me talking, I can't manage to shut up.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm an outspoken liberal.  That's good enough for hate in my town.


----------



## CFox (Apr 11, 2010)

People don't hate me :I


----------



## Leon (Apr 11, 2010)

Becuase I cast off the shackles of my mind and am a free thinker. :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 11, 2010)

They don't.


----------



## TDK (Apr 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> They don't.



Liar, your a social pariah in you community, thats why you spend all your time here .

People don't hate me, they just _think_ they hate me, but it's all just their imagination.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 11, 2010)

TDK said:


> Liar, your a social pariah in you community, thats why you spend all your time here .
> 
> People don't hate me, they just _think_ they hate me, but it's all just their imagination.


But I don't spend all of my time here. I'm usually multi-tasking when I'm here. =[

And there are only a few people that I know of who legitimately hate me; my sister's ex and some nerdy fucks that one of my friends hangs out with for some ungodly reason.


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't know why people hate me, maybe that's my problem.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

I love the hate, it makes me feel all warm inside <3


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I love the hate, it makes me feel all warm inside <3



If you lived off of hate-

You'd starve.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

Haters fuel the fire raging in me D:<


Rawr!


----------



## Tycho (Apr 12, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Haters fuel the fire raging in me D:<
> 
> 
> Rawr!



so skeery

onoez


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

Tycho said:


> so skeery
> 
> onoez


Tremble before my glory


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> If you lived off of hate-
> 
> You'd starve.


 
At the moment...maybe, I've gotten soft but at least I'm not well liked either.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> At the moment...maybe, I've gotten soft but at least I'm not well liked either.



Then you couldn't live off of peoples' love, either.

I guess you'll have to make due with their indifference.

How bland.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> At the moment...maybe, I've gotten soft but at least I'm not well liked either.


 But I like you =D


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Then you couldn't live off of peoples' love, either.
> 
> I guess you'll have to make due with their indifference.
> 
> How bland.


 
Meh I'd rather be neutral than well liked.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Meh I'd rather be neutral than well liked.


Why? Does love burn o-o?


----------



## Jelly (Apr 12, 2010)

SolyJulie said:


> Hm, well, mostly for me its self esteem issues that pisses people off ..
> 
> "JESUS CHRIST RIEKO STOP WHINING ABOUT YOURSELF" and stuff, not great



Hey, I hate you for your icon. So, that's fresh.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Why? Does love burn o-o?


 
To me...yea it does, thats why I'm an asshole.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> To me...yea it does, thats why I'm an asshole.


D:< I hate you




Does that make you feel better? =3


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> D:< I hate you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yup now try without emots


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Yup now try without emots


I can't ;-;;


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Yup now try without emots


I love you. Purrr~


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I love you. Purrr~


 Kill it with fire D:< 




X3


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> I can't ;-;;


 Aww ._.



EdieFantabulous said:


> I love you. Purrr~


 LIES AND SCANDALS!!1!


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 12, 2010)

People be hatin me cause I'm riding furry. D:


----------



## SolyJulie (Apr 12, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Hey, I hate you for your icon. So, that's fresh.



Care-o-Meter ------- 0%


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Yup now try without emots



Why don't you?



Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> I can't ;-;;



Heh.



SolyJulie said:


> Care-o-Meter ------- 0%



Apathy.

Always meh.


----------



## SolyJulie (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Apathy.
> 
> Always meh.



only way for me to properly avoid an arguments, cuz i cba to argue on the web, especially not in a place like this


----------



## Jelly (Apr 12, 2010)

SolyJulie said:


> only way for me to properly avoid an arguments, cuz i cba to argue on the web, especially not in a place like this



whats there to argue about
i just tellin u


----------



## SolyJulie (Apr 12, 2010)

Jelly said:


> whats there to argue about
> i just tellin u



just sayin =p


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 12, 2010)

WEEEEEEEEEEEE HHHHAAaATTTEEE YOUUUUUU LIIITTTLLLEE GIIIIIRRRLLLLSSS
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

IIIII HHHAAATE YOUUUU

WEEEEE HHHAAAAAATTEEE YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU LIIIITTTLLLLEEE GIIIIRRRLLLLLLSSSS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33HsgEO7NlQ


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> WEEEEEEEEEEEE HHHHAAaATTTEEE YOUUUUUU LIIITTTLLLEE GIIIIIRRRLLLLSSS
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> IIIII HHHAAATE YOUUUU
> ...



You're female.

You're short.

Quit hating yourself.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 12, 2010)

They be hating on my mad flirting skillz.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> They be hating on my bad flirting skillz.



Heh.

I think you were going for 'mad flirting skillz.'

But more people on here will agree with bad.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 12, 2010)

SolyJulie said:


> Care-o-Meter ------- 0%



Seriously, it's so sugary I could get diabetes.



Only I'm eating a chocolate cake, so whatever.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> They be hating on my bad flirting skillz.



They're not bad, just sappy.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 12, 2010)

Naw its MAD Flirting skillz. Actually I am better at flattery then flirting, I rather stem from class and complement then sexuality, its more... honest.


xD or as blue said: sappy.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> *sap sap sap sap*



It's because you're Canadian. All you people drink is sap. You probably piss sap, too. :3


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> It's because you're Canadian. All you people drink is sap. You probably piss sap, too. :3


 RIGHT! No wonder I have been sweet on you!


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> RIGHT! No wonder I have been sweet on you!



I facepalmed. You're lucky I like you.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I facepalmed. You're lucky I like you.


Sorry I was too tempted, the setup was too perfect.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Sorry I was too tempted, the setup was too perfect.



I should have known better. XD


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I should have known better. XD


 Indeed. But admit it you found it amusingly bad. XD


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 12, 2010)

What the Hell was that, Larry.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Indeed. But admit it you found it amusingly bad. XD



Okay, okay, it was kinda cute.

... Why do you keep getting called Larry?


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Okay, okay, it was kinda cute.
> 
> ... Why do you keep getting called Larry?


Because I act like Larry Butz, a flirtatious dude prone to wacky antics and short relationships and focuses on getting and keeping a girl all the time.

A Phoenix Wright char xD


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Because I act like Larry Butz, a flirtatious dude prone to wacky antics and short relationships and focuses on getting and keeping a girl all the time.
> 
> A Phoenix Wright char xD



I could have thought of a cuter nickname, but it suits your rep.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I could have thought of a cuter nickname, but it suits your rep.


 You can give me a nickname if you wish still who says I cannot go by one more name?

  I am tempted to call you the HotterOtter >:3


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> You can give me a nickname if you wish still who says I cannot go by one more name?
> 
> I am tempted to call you the HotterOtter >:3



Do it and I'll have your balls in a jar on my desk. A very small jar.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Do it and I'll have your balls in a jar on my desk. A very small jar.


 wat? whyyyyyyyyyy? 

(and if i did call you that it would proove you'd need a pretty big jar xD)


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> wat? whyyyyyyyyyy?



It makes me :[


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> It makes me :[


 Would you rather be BlissfulBlue?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Would you rather be BlissfulBlue?



Don't make me come over there. LARRY.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Don't make me come over there. LARRY.


 _-Sigh-_ Okay, I will just call you a fine woman whenever I get the chance then.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> _-Sigh-_ Okay, I will just call you a fine woman whenever I get the chance then.



You're the epitome of terrible. Go ride your sled dogs or whatever it is you Canadians do.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You're the epitome of terrible. Go ride your sled dogs or whatever it is you Canadians do.


 Sorry I rather just bask in cheezy romance. Sadly: If i flirt outside of prose form I just seem like a bumbling goof. But that is life, sometimes the one thing you seek is the one thing that is always an inch from your grasp, and in this case: thats some good, long lasting romance.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 12, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> (and if i did call you that it would proove you'd need a pretty big jar xD)



I called a girl hot on the internet! LOOK AT MY COJONES!


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Sorry I rather just bask in cheezy romance. Sadly: If i flirt outside of prose form I just seem like a bumbling goof. But that is life, sometimes the one thing you seek is the one thing that is always an inch from your grasp, and in this case: thats some good, long lasting romance.



Ace, you lovable idiot, you just made me diabetic. 



szopaw said:


> I called a girl hot on the internet! LOOK AT MY  WALNUTS!



Fix'd. They're lovely, by the way. Also exposed to the whole forum. Go make yourself decent, you sick fuck.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Ace, you lovable idiot, you just made me diabetic.


Sorry  A little too much maple?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Sorry  A little too much maple?



Save it for my pancakes.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Save it for my pancakes.


 Maybe my new FAF name should be "The Maple Ace"


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Maybe my new FAF name should be "The Maple Ace"



You'd get licked more than me, and you could make jokes about semen syrup.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You'd get licked more than me, and you could make jokes about semen syrup.


 god I can see it now "Hey Blue just pour me all over you" It would just be horrifically sexual and cheesy.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> god I can see it now "Hey Blue just pour me all over you" It would just be horrifically sexual and cheesy.



*facepalm*


----------



## Thatch (Apr 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Fix'd. They're lovely, by the way. Also exposed to the whole forum. Go make yourself decent, you sick fuck.



Hazelnuts, thank you very much.

Walnuts were awful.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> *facepalm*


 I had to get it out of my system no more maple sex jokes for now. Think happy thoughts of assertive women with forearms kicking ass.


----------



## Marietta (Apr 12, 2010)

Because I have Conservative values and I actually think things through and because they think I'm being hypocritical - even though I'm not - which is stupid because everyone is a hypocrite, stupid people acting they are not hypocritical.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> wat? whyyyyyyyyyy?
> 
> (and if i did call you that it would proove you'd need a pretty big jar xD)



Big balls usually means that you don't get laid.



BlueberriHusky said:


> *facepalm*



Why is your head hating on your hand?



szopaw said:


> Hazelnuts, thank you very much.
> 
> Walnuts were awful.



Were?

So they aren't anymore?

Then go eat some.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Were?
> 
> So they aren't anymore?
> 
> Then go eat some.



Were, because there are no more of them in my proximity. And if I don't see something, it doesn't exist. :V


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Why is your head hating on your hand?



It did bad things.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Were, because there are no more of them in my proximity. And if I don't see something, it doesn't exist. :V



Now you're making sense.



BlueberriHusky said:


> It did bad things.



Ah.

Punishment.

Kinky.

Does your desk do bad things too?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Ah.
> 
> Punishment.
> 
> ...



All the time.

*headdesk*


----------



## Thatch (Apr 12, 2010)

Now take a whip. Turn the kink up a notch.


And then we'll post the video on redtube.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Apr 12, 2010)

People hate me because they think I'm a know it all. Because I know it all.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

KittenAdmin said:


> People hate me because they think I'm a know it all. Because I know it all.



You didn't know that you're supposed to use hyphens when using know-it-all as a noun.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 13, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You didn't know that you're supposed to use hyphens when using know-it-all as a noun.



realy holding up on you duties a the official grammer nazi


----------



## Kairuk (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm a dick... Now fuck off


----------



## Atrak (Apr 14, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> realy holding up on you duties a the official grammer nazi



You left out letters just to provoke me.

And I did it more to prove him wrong.

It's enjoyable.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 14, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You left out letters just to provoke me.
> 
> And I did it more to prove him wrong.
> 
> It's enjoyable.




no i actuly forgot them on accident. i did how ever see it before i posted it but left it in for kicks


----------



## Atrak (Apr 14, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> no i actuly forgot them on accident. i did how ever *see it before i posted it but left it in for kicks*



Exactly.


----------



## Shiralith (Apr 14, 2010)

I liked Megaman when I was a kid. People hated me for that originally for some reason, and now thanks to an enemy of mine damn near half the school hates me. Most of the people that bug me don't even have a clue who I am. I actually got threatened with an exacto knife today by some guy wanting to play "Ipod Mario" on my Ipod. Online, I get hated for being a furry, which is one reason why I left Gaia in the first place. It sucks because when people actually DO get to know me, they like me. But the way things are with me are people either are my enemy, my friend or barely know me.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 14, 2010)

Shiralith said:


> I liked Megaman when I was a kid. People hated me for that originally for some reason, and now thanks to an enemy of mine damn near half the school hates me. Most of the people that bug me don't even have a clue who I am. I actually got threatened with an exacto knife today by some guy wanting to play "Ipod Mario" on my Ipod. Online, I get hated for being a furry, which is one reason why I left Gaia in the first place. It sucks because when people actually DO get to know me, they like me. But the way things are with me are people either are my enemy, my friend or barely know me.




shit man that sucks that should be on the bawww thread, but i kind of understand the same thing hapens to me on a lesser nife


----------



## Shiralith (Apr 14, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> shit man that sucks that should be on the bawww thread, but i kind of understand the same thing hapens to me on a lesser nife



Ah, it's not so bad. I just ignore it usually. Except when the guy showed me the knife, then I stood up, jumped over the table and took someone else's empty seat. Sometimes I actually have to laugh about some of the insults; I get made fun of for my Xbox Live gamertag from when I was twelve. It was WhiteWolf, back when I had the wolf thing going on.


----------



## kashaki (Apr 14, 2010)

I really dont know why. I guess you cant get along with everyone.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 14, 2010)

People hate me because I am right.


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 15, 2010)

I get along just fine with most people.

Some people though, I don't get along with at all.
It's not me.. It's them, they're idiots.


----------

